# UK Resident ? Irish Pension entitlement



## round1 (21 Jul 2009)

I have a friend who has lived and worked in the UK for over twenty years and is planning retirement. She trained and worked as a nurse in Ireland for a number of years and is now trying to find out what Irish pension entitlement she would have. Anyone know where she should start inquiring?. She worked in a number of places when in Ireland so where can she find record of "stamps" paid ?


----------



## LDFerguson (27 Jul 2009)

Questions about your eligibility for a State Pension (Contributory) should be addressed to your local social welfare office or 

*Department of Social and Family Affairs*

Social Welfare Services 
College Road 
Sligo 

*Tel: *(071) 915 7100 
*Locall: *1890 500 000 
*Homepage: *http://www.welfare.ie/


----------

